# [Openssl] Conflits avec bindist ?

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Je viens vous voir aujourd'hui car j'ai un problème avec Openssl que je ne comprends pas, et je crois que malheureusement ben ça m'en amène d'autres.

Il me semble que ça a commencé avec l'installation de firefox...

Lorsque que j'essaie de faire une mise à jour j'ai le droit à ce message:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:
> 
> dev-libs/openssl:0
> 
>   (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1c:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with
> ...

 

Je ne comprend pas ce que Gentoo veut me dire, j'espère ne pas avoir fait n'importe quoi pendant l'installation.

Voici également mon "emerge --info":

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3.70 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-9.1.0, glibc-2.29-r3, 5.2.5-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-5.2.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6400T_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.6
> ...

 

J'ai désactivé le flag bindist dans les package.use et dans le make.conf mais ça ne change rien.   :Confused: 

En espérant avoir été assez explicite et que vous puissiez m'aider, je vous remercie !   :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Il y a plusieurs sources potentielles de conflits, suivant ce que demandent les ebuilds et l'état du système: les versions (correspondant à des "slots" de version pour openssl: openssl:0, cad n'importe quelle version, openssl:1.1, etc.) et il y a aussi les USE flags.

Vérifie que tu n'as pas installé une version spécifique d'openssl en la forçant (regarde dans ton fichier world). Et vérifie que tu as bien joué au niveau global du système avec le use flag bindist (je me demande si openssh ne l'a pas aussi).

Car autant la cohérence des versions et des slots est de la responsabilité des mainteneurs des paquets dans portages (pour la version stable, à moins que tu ne joues avec les keywords), autant les use flags, c'est toi (l'admin du système) que ça regarde (vu que c'est la source n°1 de customisation de Gentoo).

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour El_Goretto,

Actuellement j'ai cassé Gentoo *sigh*, je ne peux donc plus continuer ce sujet pour le moment...

Je vais faire un nouveau sujet avec mon problème majeur actuel.

Merci !   :Wink: 

----------

